# Generator Feed to ATS Conduit Sizing



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2019)

If you have a generator that runs in 1-1/2" PVC Schedule 40 underground, then transitions to Schedule 80 PVC where it emerges from the ground and goes to the ATS, can you run four 1/0 copper THWN-2 conductors in that 1-1/2" PVC? This is an issue for sizing conduit and nothing else.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 29, 2019)

In the sched 40 ... yes.   In the sched 80 ... no.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 29, 2019)

e hilton said:


> In the sched 40 ... yes.   In the sched 80 ... no.



We have a winner!


----------



## north star (Jul 29, 2019)

*$ ~ $*

Please provide the applicable Articles & Tables
from the NEC.........Myself, and others, [ may ] want
to know how the correct answer was arrived at.

Thanks !  

*$ ~ $*


----------



## jar546 (Jul 29, 2019)

north star said:


> *$ ~ $*
> 
> Please provide the applicable Articles & Tables
> from the NEC.........Myself, and others, [ may ] want
> ...



You can arrive at it 2 ways.  First, you can simply go to the tables in Informative Annex C and use tables C1 through C13A based on the type conduit OR you can do it the old fashion way, something you will have to so if you have different size wires in the same conduit.  You can do that by going to Chapter 9 and using Table 4 based on type conduit and percentage fill, then go to Chapter 9, Table 5 and get the approximate areas based on wire and insulation type.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 29, 2019)

jar546 said:


> You can arrive at it 2 ways.



Three ways.  Google “conduit fill table” and get a million hits, pick one that looks intelligent, there will be tables for different types of conduit, each with multiple columns and rows.  Some of the better ones also have ways to figure different size conductors.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Three ways.  Google “conduit fill table” and get a million hits, pick one that looks intelligent, there will be tables for different types of conduit, each with multiple columns and rows.  Some of the better ones also have ways to figure different size conductors.



yes, you can't guarantee, however, that the fill table is accurate.  There are apps that are legit.  Knowing where to find it in the code and being able to read the small print notes below these tables is much more important in my opinion.  Once you know how to do it then an app would be nice.


----------

